# Nominate a city with a good sports scene



## United-States-of-America (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi guys. I'm planning to start a contest where we compare the sports scene of cities. This is the nomination part. After this part, the top 5 cities with the most nominations from each continent will face the cities from their same continent. In the end, the top four cities(representing Europe, South America, Asia, and North America) will face each other. Remember, we are comparing the sports scene of cities.

Remember, only nominate a city from YOUR continent.

The nomination part will end in a week.

Nominate one of the following cities:
North Americans:
Calgary 
Abbotsford 
Barrie 
Brampton 
Burlington 
Burnaby 
Calgary 
Cambridge 
Cape Breton 
Coquitlam 
Edmonton 
Gatineau 
Greater Sudbury 
Guelph 
Halifax 
Hamilton 
Kelowna 
Kingston 
Kitchener 
Laval 
Lévis 
London 
Longueuil 
Markham 
Mississauga 
Moncton 
Montréal 
Oakville 
Oshawa 
Ottawa 
Québec City 
Regina 
Richmond Hill 
Richmond 
Saanich 
Saguenay 
Saint John 
Saskatoon 
Sherbrooke 
St. Catharines 
St. John's 
Surrey 
Thunder Bay 
Toronto 
Trois-Rivières 
Vancouver 
Vaughan 
Victoria 
Windsor 
Albuquerque, New Mexico 
Alexandria, Virginia 
Allentown, Pennsylvania 
Amarillo, Texas 
Anaheim, California 
Anchorage, Alaska 
Ann Arbor, Michigan 
Arlington, Texas 
Arvada, Colorado 
Athens, Georgia 
Atlanta 
Augusta, Georgia 
Aurora, Colorado 
Aurora, Illinois 
Austin 
Bakersfield, California 
Baltimore 
Baton Rouge, Louisiana 
Beaumont, Texas 
Bellevue, Washington 
Berkeley, California 
Birmingham, Alabama 
Boise, Idaho 
Boston 
Bridgeport, Connecticut 
Brownsville, Texas 
Buffalo, New York 
Burbank, California 
Cambridge, Massachusetts 
Cape Coral, Florida 
Carrollton, Texas 
Cedar Rapids, Iowa 
Chandler, Arizona 
Charlotte, North Carolina 
Chattanooga, Tennessee 
Chesapeake, Virginia 
Chicago 
Chula Vista, California 
Cincinnati, Ohio 
Clarksville, Tennessee 
Clearwater, Florida 
Cleveland, Ohio 
Colorado Springs 
Columbia, South Carolina 
Columbus, Georgia 
Columbus, Ohio 
Concord, California 
Coral Springs, Florida 
Corona, California 
Corpus Christi, Texas 
Costa Mesa, California 
Dallas 
Daly City, California 
Dayton, Ohio 
Denver 
Des Moines 
Detroit 
Downey, California 
Durham, North Carolina 
El Monte, California 
El Paso, Texas 
Elizabeth, New Jersey 
Erie, Pennsylvania 
Escondido, California 
Eugene, Oregon 
Evansville, Indiana 
Fayetteville, North Carolina 
Flint, Michigan 
Fontana, California 
Fort Collins, Colorado 
Fort Lauderdale, Florida 
Fort Wayne, Indiana 
Fort Worth, Texas 
Fremont, California 
Fresno, California 
Fullerton, California 
Garden Grove, California 
Garland, Texas 
Gary, Indiana 
Gilbert, Arizona 
Glendale, Arizona 
Glendale, California 
Grand Prairie, Texas 
Grand Rapids, Michigan 
Green Bay, Wisconsin 
Greensboro, North Carolina 
Hampton, Virginia 
Hartford, Connecticut 
Hayward, California 
Henderson, Nevada 
Hialeah, Florida 
Hollywood, Florida 
Honolulu 
Houston 
Huntington Beach, California 
Huntsville, Alabama 
Independence, Missouri 
Indianapolis 
Inglewood, California 
Irvine, California 
Irving, Texas 
Jackson, Mississippi 
Jacksonville, Florida 
Jersey City, New Jersey 
Joliet, Illinois 
Kansas City, Kansas 
Kansas City, Missouri 
Knoxville, Tennessee 
Lafayette, Louisiana 
Lakewood, Colorado 
Lancaster, California 
Lansing, Michigan 
Laredo, Texas 
Las Vegas, Nevada 
Lexington, Kentucky 
Lincoln, Nebraska 
Little Rock, Arkansas 
Livonia, Michigan 
Long Beach, California 
Los Angeles 
Louisville 
Lowell, Massachusetts 
Lubbock, Texas 
Madison, Wisconsin 
Manchester, New Hampshire 
McAllen, Texas 
Memphis, Tennessee 
Mesa, Arizona 
Mesquite, Texas 
Miami 
Milwaukee 
Minneapolis 
Mobile, Alabama 
Modesto, California 
Montgomery, Alabama 
Moreno Valley, California 
Naperville, Illinois 
Nashville, Tennessee 
New Haven, Connecticut 
New Orleans 
New York City 
Newark, New Jersey 
Newport News, Virginia 
Norfolk, Virginia 
North Las Vegas, Nevada 
Norwalk, California 
Oakland, California 
Oceanside, California 
Oklahoma City 
Omaha, Nebraska 
Ontario, California 
Orange, California 
Orlando, Florida 
Overland Park, Kansas 
Oxnard, California 
Palmdale, California 
Pasadena, California 
Pasadena, Texas 
Paterson, New Jersey 
Pembroke Pines, Florida 
Peoria, Arizona 
Peoria, Illinois 
Philadelphia 
Phoenix 
Pittsburgh 
Plano, Texas 
Pomona, California 
Portland, Oregon 
Providence, Rhode Island 
Provo, Utah 
Pueblo, Colorado 
Raleigh, North Carolina 
Rancho Cucamonga, California 
Reno, Nevada 
Richmond, Virginia 
Riverside, California 
Rochester, New York 
Rockford, Illinois 
Sacramento, California 
St. Louis, Missouri 
St. Paul, Minnesota 
St. Petersburg, Florida 
Salem, Oregon 
Salinas, California 
Salt Lake City 
San Antonio, Texas 
San Bernardino, California 
San Diego 
San Francisco 
San Jose, California 
Santa Ana, California 
Santa Clara, California 
Santa Clarita, California 
Santa Rosa, California 
Savannah, Georgia 
Scottsdale, Arizona 
Seattle 
Shreveport, Louisiana 
Simi Valley, California 
Sioux Falls, South Dakota 
South Bend, Indiana 
Spokane, Washington 
Springfield, Illinois 
Springfield, Massachusetts 
Springfield, Missouri 
Stamford, Connecticut 
Sterling Heights, Michigan 
Stockton, California 
Sunnyvale, California 
Syracuse 
Tacoma, Washington 
Tallahassee, Florida 
Tampa, Florida 
Tempe, Arizona 
Thousand Oaks, California 
Toledo 
Topeka, Kansas 
Torrance, California 
Tucson, Arizona 
Tulsa, Oklahoma 
Vallejo, California 
Vancouver, Washington 
Ventura, California 
Virginia Beach, Virginia 
Waco, Texas 
Warren, Michigan 
Washington, DC 
Waterbury, Connecticut 
West Covina, California 
West Valley City, Utah 
Westminster 
Wichita, Kansas 
Wichita Falls, Texas 
Winston-Salem, North Carolina 
Worcester, Massachusetts 
Yonkers, New York 

South Americans:
Avellaneda 
Bahía Blanca 
Buenos Aires 
Catamarca 
Comodoro Rivadavia 
Concordia 
Córdoba 
Corrientes 
Formosa 
General San Martín 
La Matanza 
Lanús 
La Plata 
Lomas de Zamora 
Mar del Plata 
Mendoza 
Morón 
Neuquén 
Paraná 
Posadas 
Quilmes 
Resistencia 
Río Cuarto 
Rosario 
Salta 
San Fernando 
San Isidro 
San Juan 
San Miguel de Tucumán 
San Nicolás 
San Salvador de Jujuy 
Santa Fé 
Santiago del Estero 
Vicente López 
San Paulo
Rio
Armenia 
Barrancabermeja 
Barranquilla 
Bello 
Bucaramanga 
Buenaventura 
Buga 
Cali 
Cartagena 
Cartago 
Chía 
Chiquinquirá 
Ciénaga 
Cúcuta 
Dos Quebradas 
Duitama 
Envigado 
Facatativá 
Florencia 
Floridablanca 
Girardot 
Ibagué 
Ipiales 
Itagüí 
Maicao 
Manizales 
Medellín 
Montería 
Neiva 
Palmira 
Pasto 
Popayán 
Pereira 
Santa Fe de Bogotá 
Santa Marta 
Sincelejo 
Soacha 
Sogamoso 
Soledad 
Tuluá 
Tunja 
Valledupar 
Villavicencio 
Zipaquirá 
Ambato 
Cuenca 
Esmeraldas 
Guayaquil 
Ibarra 
Loja 
Machala 
Manta 
Milagro 
Portoviejo 
Quevedo 
Quito 
Riobamba 
Santo Domingo de los Colorados 
Lima
Caracas

For Asians:
Shanghai
Hong Kong
Osaka
Tokyo
Manila
Jakara
Saigon
Islambad
Mumbai
Delhi
Colombo


For Europeans:
Paris
London
Manchester
Liverpool
Berlin
Munich
Budapest
Prague
Barcelona
Mardrid
Milan
Rome
Moscow


----------



## United-States-of-America (Jul 19, 2005)

To get things started, I'll nominate NYC, the home of the NY Yankees.


----------



## ChicagoUrbanlife (Jul 29, 2005)

I nominate Boston. Bostonians are absolutely crazy for the Red Sox and Bruins.


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

Manchester- home to Manchester United and Manchester City. Also hosted the commonwealth games recently.

London- Olympics in 2012, Wembley, Wimbledon, Lords, Twickenham, and football teams including Chelsea and Arsenal.


----------



## kalaniuku (May 27, 2005)

Los Angeles - SoCal


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

Los Angeles


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

London followed by Melbourne

London:

Olympics 2012
Wembley - HOME OF FOOTBALL
Wimbledon - HOME OF TENNIS
Lords - HOME OF CRICKET
Twickenham - HOME OF RUGBY
Home of the FA - STARTERS OF FOOTBALL
Silverstone - HOME OF MOTOR RACING
Oxford Cambridge boat race - OLDEST AND MOST WATCHED IN WORLD


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

I'd nominate Toronto, focusing soley on hockey. The Leafs are the most financially succesful NHL team, fans would die for the Leafs even though they haven't won since the sixties, and Toronto is home of the Hockey Hall of Fame.

I'm sure there might be other NA cities that are more sports oriented, but I want to nominate TO anyway.


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

I'd nominate Colombo. Cricket fans can go pretty crazy


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

I nominate Calgary.. for the Flames


----------



## _tictac_ (Jan 6, 2003)

US: Denver (football, ice hockey, basketball etc)
Europe: Barcelona (soccer, basketball, handball etc)


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Rome, i think, is for soccer too!


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I would choose NYC for both baseball (Yankees) and baskettball (Liberty).


----------



## andypandy (Apr 28, 2004)

Why do Americans always think they're the centre of the universe? How can you include 'Lubbock, Texas' and leave out such great sporting cities as Sydney, Melbourne, Amsterdam, Athens, Lisbon etc etc etc etc etc etc etc


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

London

more top flight football teams than any other city - 5
(thats like, say, New York having five NBA teams)


Olympics 2012

great Marathon

and all the things EddyK mentioned


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey, I was born in Lubbock...


----------



## TexasBoi (Jan 7, 2004)

Dallas. Home of the most successful team in the super bowl era named the Dallas Cowboys. They are also known as America's Team.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

T.O-Hockey
L.A.-Basketball
Boston-Baseball
Tampa Bay-Football


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

It would probably be a good idea to nominate a city other than ones own.


----------



## HOODTech (Mar 31, 2005)

MELBOURNE,
2006 Commonwealthe Games.
The Melbourne Cup. (Horce Racing).
The Australian Open. (Tennis Grand Slam).
AFL Grand Final. (Held at MCG every year).

to name a few...


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

TalB said:


> I would choose NYC for both baseball (Yankees) and baskettball (Liberty).


Dude are you a woman or seriously a guy who thinks the WNBA is a sport?


----------



## C-Kompii (Oct 12, 2004)

Don't forget the Opening races of the F1 Grand Prix is also held in Melbourne 

-G'day-


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

CrazyCanuck said:


> T.O-Hockey
> L.A.-Basketball
> Boston-Baseball
> Tampa Bay-Football


TB football WTF???


----------



## AmericanLove (Aug 19, 2005)

^^ what is your problem?! Cant they have opinion on their own?! Your such an ignorant fool.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Can women play basketball? No


----------



## AmericanLove (Aug 19, 2005)

duh! that is why there is WNBA ....WERE HUMANS TOO YOU KNOW!


----------



## United-States-of-America (Jul 19, 2005)

Stop being sexist, now!


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

zaqattaq said:


> Can women play basketball? No


just so you know, sexism hasn't been 'stylish' for quite some time now.

It's of the prejudice family, a close cousin of racism. Just so you know.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

Do I see my home town of Thousand Oaks, California on the list? I'll nominate thousand oaks and London.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

Oh, and Manchester too.


----------



## malek (Nov 16, 2004)

CrazyCanuck said:


> T.O-Hockey
> L.A.-Basketball
> Boston-Baseball
> Tampa Bay-Football



TO for Hockey, ya right :bash: 

Montreal and by far, 3 times more stanly cups than you guys, plus we have the highest attendance for hockey games in the league.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

@ Zaqattack

The city is very underated, the season ticket waiting list is over 100,000.

@Malek

Montreal is a joke compared to Toronto, Montreal has 24 cups, T.O. has 11, hardly three times as many. Even Calgary beats Montreal with thier red mile, that was insane in 04.


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

How can you not have Birmingham on there? Its the only city in Europe with the "European City of Sport" Title, and the first UK city to be given the UK "city of sport" ... it hosts more international events then any city in the UK and will host the European Indoors for the 2nd time in 9 years come 2007 split between the World indoors. 

Very annoyed people over look this ...

P.S London would stil get my vote, its unbeatable, only rivelled by Melbourne, yet thats still way off ...

Stadia, Sports, Fans- London through and through


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

Infact im really annoyed at this ... :bash: :bash: :bash: 

UK's sporting capital isnt even nominated ... GRRR!


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

i nominate madrid


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

manchester:

2002 commonwealth games
Man United
Man city
Paralympic world cup (first ever 2005)
ITU triathalon world cup
The ashes


----------



## S.Yorks Capital (May 21, 2005)

Sheffield was the UK's first city of sport was'nt it. 

Sheffield:

Two football stadiums: Bramall Lane and Hillsborough
Speedway Stadium: Owlerton Stadium
Sheffield Ski village: largest artificial ski slopes in Europe.
Don Valley Stadium- international sized sports stadium
ICE SHEFFIELD: large ice skating arena
Ponds Forge International swimming pool: olympic style pool.
Sheffield Arena: arena for sports and entertainment
English Institute of Sport

World Student Games-1991
World Snooker Championships- every year since 1976
and many other sporting events held in the city like the Norwich Union race thing.

Worlds oldest football club: Sheffield F.C

Teams:

Football- Sheffield United, Sheffield Wednesday, Sheffield F.C
Basketball- Sheffield Sharks
Ice hockey- Sheffield Steelers
Rugby- Sheffield Eagles


----------



## malek (Nov 16, 2004)

CrazyCanuck said:


> @Malek
> 
> Montreal is a joke compared to Toronto, Montreal has 24 cups, T.O. has 11, hardly three times as many. Even Calgary beats Montreal with thier red mile, that was insane in 04.



it shows you know shit about the NHL.

Montreal won 40 cups, not all with the Canadiens, there was other hockey teams way before. 14 in all for Toronto.

:weirdo:


----------



## EarlyBird (Oct 2, 2004)

Manchester... Home to:

Football:
Manchester United, Manchester City, Bolton Wanderers, Wigan Athletic, Stockport County, Rochdale, Bury

Note, that's four top flight teams in a city of 2.6 million, compared to London which has only 5 teams in a city of 8 million!

Cricket:
Lancashire

Rugby:
Sale Sharks, Salford Reds, Wigan Warriors

Ice Hockey:
Manchester Phoenix

Boxing:
Home to Ricky Hatton and Amir Khan

home for the past three years to the ITU Triathlon World Cup, host of the 2002 Commonwealth Games, host of the Norwich Union, Olympic, Commonwealth and World Championship trials, host to the world's first Paralympic World Cup, home of the UK national cycling and squash centres, home to one of the only Olympic pools in the UK, home to the world's busiest arena, plus lots more...

They're also planning to build lots of new facilities including a massive upgrade to Old Trafford cricket ground and a new horse racing track.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Why so many US cities and so few european?


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

S.Yorks Capital said:


> Sheffield was the UK's first city of sport was'nt it.


Source: http://www.concept2.co.uk/birc/news.php?story=birmingham 

..."Birmingham is a centre for sporting excellence and the city's commitment and contribution to sport has been recognised throughout the world. 

The International Assembly of National Organisations of Sport awarded Birmingham the title 'European City of Sport for All' in recognition of the range of facilities available in the city for local development to international level. 

The National Sports Council also selected Birmingham as the first City of Sport, acknowledging the support structure that exists for International, European and World events. 

As well as being the home for British athletics, Birmingham has two Premiership football clubs, Aston Villa and Birmingham City. Edgbaston, the home of Warwickshire County Cricket Club is also one of the world's top cricket venues. 

Birmingham has hosted more national, European and World sporting championships than any other UK city. In recent years, the city has hosted International World Cup Cricket, been a key venue for the Euro 96 football tournament, hosted the 1998 Disability World Athletics Championships, annually staged the DFS Tennis Classic and been the venue for numerous Davis Cup home ties. 

Most recently the city staged the best ever World Indoor Athletics Championship, when 650 of the world's best athletes from 140 different countries descended on Birmingham. In fact Birmingham is a 'World Championship City' as at the end of July the city will play host to the 13th World Badminton Championships" ...


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

London, Melbourne, NY, Chicago, Toronto


----------



## mdude (Jul 8, 2005)

andypandy said:


> Why do Americans always think they're the centre of the universe? How can you include 'Lubbock, Texas' and leave out such great sporting cities as Sydney, Melbourne, Amsterdam, Athens, Lisbon etc etc etc etc etc etc etc


Have you ever been to Lubbock, Texas?


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

Our next major event, is undoubtebly the European Indoor Championships 2007, but there are many other world events being staged aswell as domestic within the city!


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

mdude said:


> Have you ever been to Lubbock, Texas?


Im sure he hasnt, but have you ever been to Worcester in England? Population of 90,000, it has a Premierhsip Rugby Team with a 12,500 seater stadium, First Class Cricket Team with a 5,000 stadium going up yo 8,500 next year and a shitty football team, but even that is being built a new 6,000 sexy stadium ....

I cant believe you can list all those American cities and list about 10 for Europe and Australasia


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

I nominate Boston, MA for the fact they won 4 championships in 4 years between the Patriots and Red Sox. The four major teams of Boston, including Patriots, had made 10 playoff appearances in the last four years.


----------



## mdude (Jul 8, 2005)

birminghamculture said:


> I cant believe you can list all those American cities and list about 10 for Europe and Australasia



I've never heard of many of those American cities. I'd restrict my list to these American cities:

Atlanta
Baltimore/Washington
Boston
Chicago
Detroit
Los Angeles
New York
Philadelphia
Pittsburgh


----------



## EarlyBird (Oct 2, 2004)

birminghamculture said:


> Source: http://www.concept2.co.uk/birc/news.php?story=birmingham
> 
> ..."Birmingham is a centre for sporting excellence and the city's commitment and contribution to sport has been recognised throughout the world.
> 
> ...


That should read *a* home for British athletics, not *the* home. Stop posting deliberately biased articles Brumculture.



birminghamculture said:


> Birmingham has hosted more national, European and World sporting championships than any other UK city. In recent years, the city has hosted International World Cup Cricket, been a key venue for the Euro 96 football tournament, hosted the 1998 Disability World Athletics Championships, annually staged the DFS Tennis Classic and been the venue for numerous Davis Cup home ties.


Not in the past 10 years it hasn't. If you average it over the last 50 or so maybe.



birminghamculture said:


> Most recently the city staged the best ever World Indoor Athletics Championship, when 650 of the world's best athletes from 140 different countries descended on Birmingham. In fact Birmingham is a 'World Championship City' as at the end of July the city will play host to the 13th World Badminton Championships" ...


Cool.  Manchester has the Paralympic World Cup, ITU Triathlon World Cup, World Short Course Swimming and World Squash Championships.


----------



## MSPSCO3113 (Apr 28, 2005)

Minneapolis-St. Paul, (Twins, Vikings, Wild, Timberwolves, Gophers, Lynx). There are 5 professional teams and 1 Division I college team. Not many cities have that. And all our teams have had winning records the past few years.


----------



## mdude (Jul 8, 2005)

Not many cities in US have 5 professional teams, but only the Twins and Vikings are recognizable.


----------



## azzurri.chris (Dec 12, 2004)

Montreal for Hockey and Canadian Football!


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh my god... London all the way.


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

Earlybird why do you have to be a prick all the time, jog on, find something that gives the title to Manchester then Ill listen. You cant deny facts buddy :sleepy:

Why do you always have to start petty arguments, Manchester isnt the best at everything chief, if it were tit would'nt be the 3rd city would it? :cheers1:


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Bolton Wanders and Wigan are Lancashire but should not be considered the city of Manchester.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

NW as a whole is a great area for sports

LFC, Everton, Blackburn, Wigan, ManYoo, Man Citeh, Bolton
That's 7 in the Prem plus Preston, Oldham, Burnley, ect.


----------



## EarlyBird (Oct 2, 2004)

zaqattaq said:


> Bolton Wanders and Wigan are Lancashire but should not be considered the city of Manchester.


Bolton is a part of the Manchester urban area, is a part of Greater Manchester (not Lancashire) and is most definitely in Manchester. If you don't want to include Wigan then it's more debatable as whilst it's in Greater Manchester (again, not Lancashire) it's not within the urban area. It's a commuter town. Then again, if you remove Wigan then I can add in Oldham as I forgot it earlier.


----------



## neil (Jan 20, 2005)

Manchester

2002 commonwealth games (biggest ever)
Manchester United and Manchester City plus others
Ashes
Paralympic World Cup (first staged 2005 and for the next 2 years)
Great Manchester Run (one of the largest 10km road runs in the world and growing)
Triathlon ITU World Cup
World Masters Track Cycling
World Swimming Championships 2008


----------



## EarlyBird (Oct 2, 2004)

birminghamculture said:


> Earlybird why do you have to be a prick all the time, jog on, find something that gives the title to Manchester then Ill listen. You cant deny facts buddy :sleepy:


Arguing with facts? That would appear to be what you're doing! I just pointed out to you that in the last year alone Manchester has hosted four times more world championships than Birmingham. It's quite simple that Manchester is a much bigger sporting city. It doesn't even need to be said. That's why Manchester is in the list and has been mentioned by a few forumers so far, whereas up until now you are the sole person to even mention Birmingham.



birminghamculture said:


> Why do you always have to start petty arguments, Manchester isnt the best at everything chief, if it were tit would'nt be the 3rd city would it? :cheers1:


Opinion:
1. London
2. Manchester
3. Glasgow
4. Birmingham

Population:
1. London
2. Manchester
3. Birmingham
4. Leeds
:cheers:


----------



## mdude (Jul 8, 2005)

birminghamculture, I don't really know what your story is and I've never been to Birmingham, but all your trolling is really turning me off from liking Birmingham, and I'm probably not the only one.


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

mdude said:


> birminghamculture, I don't really know what your story is and I've never been to Birmingham, but all your trolling is really turning me off from liking Birmingham, and I'm probably not the only one.


Trolling? for what, Saying Birmingham has been given European and UK capital of sport titles. Give over ... :sleepy:


----------



## EarlyBird (Oct 2, 2004)

birminghamculture said:


> Trolling? for what, Saying Birmingham has been given European and UK capital of sport titles. Give over ... :sleepy:


No, your trolling is the claims that it has more world championships than any other city. This was true in the past, but not any more. As I pointed out to you, this year alone Manchester had four times more than Birmingham.


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

EarlyBird said:


> No, your trolling is the claims that it has more world championships than any other city. This was true in the past, but not any more. As I pointed out to you, this year alone Manchester had four times more than Birmingham.


Actually I never said that, It was reported in the source posted, E.G the reason why it was the first UK city to be given both titles.

Secondly, four times more? where do you get that from? The source also states more EUROPEAN AND WORLD championships then any other UK city, not just World events  

I wouldnt call posting what someone else wrote as trolling, What I would call trolling is you being petty and calling articles biased, when they are picked of the net :yes:


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

I guess this BBC report is also biased


Source: http://www.bbc.co.uk/capitalofculture/birmingham/facts.shtml 

*Sport * 

The game of lawn tennis was first originated in Birmingham by Major Henry Gem and Augur Pereira. 

The world's first club, Edgbaston Archery Lawn Tennis Club was formed in 1874, by friends of the two pioneers.

*Birmingham now hosts more World and European Championships, in more sports, than any other city including:*


World Athletics 
World Gymnastics 
World and European Figure Skating 
World Badminton 
World Netball 
World and European Judo 
World Karate 
Davis Cup Tennis 
Ryder Cup Golf 
European and international football matches 
World and European Powerlifting 
Disability World Athletics Championships 
Test Match Cricket 

Birmingham was the first city to be awarded the title "European City of Sport for All", in recognision of the way it supports sport at all levels" ...

Yep, thought so :sleepy:


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

*Source:* http://www.educationuk.org/clubuk/2/life_heart_birm.html 

..."Sport 

Birmingham was the first city to be awarded National City of Sport status and in recent years has staged more world, European and national sporting championships than any other UK city. In 2003, Birmingham hosted the ninth IAAF World Indoor Athletics Championships. This was the most prestigious athletics event to be held in the UK since the 1948 Olympic Games." ...


----------



## EarlyBird (Oct 2, 2004)

Manchester:
Champions League Final
EUFA Womens Championship
World Short Course Swimming
World Squash
European Squash
World Cycling
European Cycling
Paralympic World Cup (3 times)
Triathlon World Cup (3 times)
Commonwealth Games (the biggest multi-sport event ever staged in the UK)
Test Match Cricket
Euro and World Cup Qualifiers
European Rugby
Action Sports Championships Finals
Great Manchester Run (Europe's largest 10K race)

That list is since 2002 and is far from complete. Seriously, over the last 5-10 years Birmingham has slipped behind Manchester significantly.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

If the point of this thread is a battle between Manc and Brum I'd say Manchester has a more appealing bid


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

Unbelievable, those sources are from the last 2 years and he still argues - I think you guys dont understand that Birmingham hosts many so to speak underground sports, which arent shown on Tele, the likes Judo Worlds, Karate etc ...

Sorry but major World and European Athletic championships, I dont think any city in the UK or Europe can really compare to

1998 - European Indoor Athletic Championships
2003 - IAAF World Indoor Athletic Championships
2007 - European Indoor Athletic Championships

Sure *Manchester* hosted the 

2002 Commonwealth games

and *London* is gonna host the 

2012 Olympics 

But that has happened yet.

..."Sport and Leisure

*Over the last four years or so, no other city in Europe has held more major sporting championships than Birmingham. * 

Currently, local football teams Aston Villa (Villa), West Bromwich Albion (The Baggies), Birmingham City (The Blues), Coventry City and ‘Wolves’ are competing in England’s top two Divisions (The Premiership and Championship) and all have their home grounds within easy reach. Warwickshire County Ground at Edgbaston (3 miles south of the city centre) provides Test and county cricket games and a number of local rugby teams compete in national divisions.

Major tennis tournaments are held at Edgbaston Priory and international golf tournaments at The Belfry, the National Golf Centre (including the Ryder Cup). The Alexander Stadium hosts international athletics, whilst the National Indoor Arena (NIA) is also the venue for over thirty indoor sports, including tennis’ Davis Cup and the 2003 World Indoor Athletics and World Badminton Championships" ...


----------



## kebabmonster (Jun 29, 2004)

Manchester (Old Trafford) hosts the Rugby League Grand Final and is home to 6 proffesional Rugby League clubs, as well as one proffesional Rugby Union club


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

Manchester currently has the biggest game in England on at Old Trafford. United vs Villa. 67,000 people are there 20+ times a year. Last year over 2 Million people went through the gates there.


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

Yes Old Trafford does have bigger gates the Villa, but is that relevant? :dunno:


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

andysimo123 said:


> Manchester currently has the biggest game in England on at Old Trafford. United vs Villa. 67,000 people are there 20+ times a year. Last year over 2 Million people went through the gates there.


That doesn't make it the best sporting city in the world. State College, Pennsylvania where I live has a population of less than 100,000 yet we have an American football stadium that seats 107,000+ which we fill throughout the season. Infact SC would not be a bad choice for atleast the top 10 for NA.


----------



## milehi (Aug 2, 2003)

Chalk up another vote for Denver! They set attendance records in Baseball and Hockey, and the Broncos have the BEST fans in the NFL (the loudest as well). One of the best sports cities in the US and probably the World!!!


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

I nominate Glasgow (even though it wasnt on the list).

Home to the Glasgow Rangers and Glasgow Celtic the largest, most fiery rivalry in the world.


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

TalB said:


> I would choose NYC for both baseball (Yankees) and baskettball (Liberty).



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 




that was a good one!


Btw the original list of nominees sucks its so heavily American.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

zaqattaq said:


> Dude are you a woman or seriously a guy who thinks the WNBA is a sport?


The NY Liberty have actually made it to the WNBA Finals in their first five seasons and have ranked as the fourth highest in attendence durring a regular season.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

The key word there is WNBA Finals not NBA what the hell do they show that on the oxygen channel?


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Just tell me are you male or female?


----------

